# AKC standard for creams?



## outwest

I've seen a couple. 

The stripe down the back probably wouldn't go over well in AKC, but in UKC she could do well. Coloring and hairdo isn't nearly as important in UKC. The brownish nose is acceptable for an apricot, but for a cream it should be black. From your avitar she looks light apricot to me and not cream. My Bonnie is light apricot and was registered as a cream.


----------



## outwest

Here's some pictures of Bonnie as a puppy. Is your like this color? How old is your puppy?


----------



## DreamAgility

In akc she is cream, because her breeder told us to do that. She is mostly a icey white, but she does have orange. If I were to do ukc, she would be a apricot? Her nose is black, except for the hairline. Just trying to get this sorted out!

And about the nails, Bonnie's are black, Dreamer's are gold. Do you know anything about that?


----------



## DreamAgility

Dream will be one on the 5th.
her as a baby:

Ellie late march 013 by meowsandy, on Flickr

her last month.

020 by meowsandy, on Flickr


----------



## outwest

No, it sounds like she is cream if she has white on her. She will probably lighten a lot more. You can do UKC yourself without too much effort. AKC would be fun, too. If she has really good structure she could show there, too. I have seen a couple creams in AKC.

edit: missed you post. 
You have trimmed her hair. It would be a year before she would be ready for AKC, but she is really pretty. Try a UKC show!


----------



## CharismaticMillie

The majority of the "whites" you see in the ring are actually creams. One way to distinguish a cream from a white is the stripe down the back. In time, probably it will fade. I would not be concerned about cream coloring affecting the ability to show a quality dog in conformation.

ETA: Just looked at the picture. Her coloring is just fine!  Clear coloring is always preferred, but natural variations of the same color are allowed and should not prevent a quality dog from finishing.


----------



## TheOz

What a cutie ... Similar color(s) as Ozzy, I call him a apricot though. I am looking for the link where I had read about the preferred qualities of each of the colors but, I just can't find it at the moment. 
What colors where your girls parents? Ozzy has a cafe au latte mother and a Black father. The litter produced 1 black pup 3 lovely brown pups and Ozzy who is nearly white.


----------



## DreamAgility

Thank you all for your lovely replys!
I think her mom is red or brown, dad is a dark silver. there were two blacks and two creams in the litter, but the black girl died


----------



## HOTW

A cream does not have reddish tinge your pup is a light apricot. A cream is an all over cream colour at birth. My male and his brother were cream their sire was a light apricot that looked like a dark cream as an adult but his red tint to his guard hair made his case for birth colour every time.

The father is a gene that causes colour to fade so breeding to a colour like red or brown will cause fading. I bet there is apricot in her lineage as cream is a on the apricot spectrum and can usually be found when breeding to fading gene types. My male is a cream out of an ice white and that colour came from his sire's lineage not his mother's who was from a long line of ice whites.


----------



## poodlecrazy51

Our Joon is a cream. No orange tone. She has lighter cream areas barely detectable. and her darker cream areas are brown in tone. Her sire was a café au lait, her mom a cream. Joon was born a cream and really hasn't changed since we got her at 9 weeks. Her points are liver, but I thought that was fine, since she came from a café, which is a brown fade, which can only have liver or brown points. Her nose got some pink to it, which someone called butterfly, but, someone else told me to only use ceramic or stainless steel food and water dishes. The plastic type bowls can affect their noses. Sounded silly to me, but since I have changed her dishes to SS, her nose has lost its pink areas. So, aren't there reds that can throw creams, (black points on reds are the ideal, but liver, though not desirable is not a fault), and browns that can throw creams, which will have liver or brown points, never black. Blacks throw whites, which can be a creamy white, and will have black points. I'm confused...Color genetics is complicated but very interesting. Do I understand all this correctly?


----------



## poodlecrazy51

Is this the site, TheOz
ARPEGGIO POODLES.
I think this site has color genetics information. They no longer breed, but still maintain this website.


----------



## poolann

DreamAgility said:


> Thank you all for your lovely replys!
> I think her mom is red or brown, dad is a dark silver. there were two blacks and two creams in the litter, but the black girl died



Mother is black (coal black)


----------



## DreamAgility

Yah, I realized that when you sent me the pedigree. I can't remember why I thought that. This is a very old post.


----------



## hunny518

Aria is a cream and we show in AKC. Today she won her first show with a 3 point major. She is 18 months old now and most people think she is a white now, but she is definently a cream she has just faded a lot. A cream, especially one with prominent cream markings will be harder to finish then a black or white but not impossible








It's really hard to tel she is a cream unless she is wet, then it's very noticeable


Sent from Petguide.com Free App

I do wonder though, if you are planning on showing her AKC. Do you realize how long it will take to grow her into a show coat? It will take about a year, and you cannot show her in a sporting clip in AKC. But also that would give her coat more time to fade


----------



## DreamAgility

I am working on growing her hair out rigyt now. Last month I did a german on her because so many people said her ears were stringy. I hope the color will fade, but as they are growing back everywhere but her ears are lighter! I knew the would get thicker with the coat change, but for now she has no ears or tail. I also know how hard it is to show in akc even with a quality dog. My aussie was shown from 8 weeks to 18 months every weekend and only has 9 points. She is from bayshore and stone haven lines, which are 2 of the best Australian shepherd breeders in the US. Dreamer is not from amazing lines. Her breeder breeds for agilty and obedience. But still, as a few others have pointed out elsewhere, a good agility dog can also make a good conformation dog, but not usually vice versa.
Your girl is gorgeous!


----------



## hunny518

Well I suggest you take her into UKC first. Get a feel for it and see how her coat turns out. I would also have her evaluated by someone who really knows what to look for and who will be entirely honest. There is no point on throwing a ton of money at AKC unless you have a highly competitive and finish-able bitch. Standard poodles are extremely difficult to show and win with as an owner handler because of the politics and competition out there, but not impossible. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DreamAgility

Hmm, where will I find one of those people..
Her breeder says who cares about conformation, its the dogs working ability and health that matters. I was thinking abot doing ukc first, because it'll be my first time out in conformation and I can show her shorter. Several of her half sibblings have their ukc championship and her littermate is working toward his. I always thought of her as the ugly duckling. Her brother is so handsome, while she has not bloomed yet.
But ahe has faded ALOT! When we brought her home t 14 weeks she was a itty bitty yellow mop. Now she is a good size female and is bright white with the exception of the tan points.


----------



## outwest

If your breeder breeds for working ability and health, your girl will be welcomed with open arms in UKC. They care a lot about working ability and a body style that goes along with that. In AKC you see quite a few extreme poodles (looooong very angulated legs, etc.). In UKC they actually frown on that. I have seem pictures of your girl. She is very pretty and would do well in UKC. Try UKC first and see how that goes. You won't even have to wait for her coat to grow. In AKC so much is about the movement and it seems the flashy poodles win more often than the moderate poodles. Flashy poodles aren't what UKC usually looks for. Read the two different standard poodle standards and see which one she fits the best. You'll see what I mean.


----------



## poolann

Dreamagility I will likely try to finish Racer next time Hickory rolls around. I would be happy to take you with me. I am not looking for a grand champion on him right now so if he has one more win with competition I will just show him in rally so I will be there on Fri & Sat for sure. It is close enough that I don't have to stay overnight if you are with me. I know you will have to get your mom's approval. It is sometime in the spring. I will let you know the actual date as soon as it is available. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann

As for her not blooming, she is a feminine, pretty girl who is devoted to you. A championship is just a title like any other. No more or less important than the performance titles you will eventually earn as a team. Both of our pups are going to do very well!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DreamAgility

Thanks Anna I know my mom never takes me to shows more than an hour away because of the little kids, and she definitely does not want to do anything overnight. Dreamer just had a huge hair explosion and growth spurt after switching foods and it looks like we can get some hair growing. 
A championship is not something I want to push on her, because really, she just likes to have fun. She is getting alot more focused now that she comes in the house and is doing really well. I really want the experience for myself more than getting a title. Titles are so much fun, but they are not everything. I keep feeling like she is growing prettier and prettier each day. 
Good news for her face though! Her hair is filling in her ringworm again and her AWEFUL rash is gone!


----------



## poolann

We don't have to stay overnight in Hickory 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MonaLisa

DreamAgility said:


> Thanks Anna I know my mom never takes me to shows more than an hour away because of the little kids, and she definitely does not want to do anything overnight. Dreamer just had a huge hair explosion and growth spurt after switching foods and it looks like we can get some hair growing.
> A championship is not something I want to push on her, because really, she just likes to have fun. She is getting alot more focused now that she comes in the house and is doing really well. I really want the experience for myself more than getting a title. Titles are so much fun, but they are not everything. I keep feeling like she is growing prettier and prettier each day.
> Good news for her face though! Her hair is filling in her ringworm again and her AWEFUL rash is gone!


So what food did you switch too?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DreamAgility

Natures Domain. They sell it at costco. I thought she had stopped growing hair again, but I have just gotten used to it. Each weekend when she gets a bath and blowdry theres more hair. Her ears are starting to get curly and fluffy, too.


----------



## Liafast

I show my cream boy in UKC and I obtained his grand championship. The cream doesn't concern me, neither does the pink skin. If you don't like the pink skin let you dog spend time outside...The dark skin on my boy was a suntan. That will also help with the lighter areas on her nose. UKC is a lot of fun with people who will help you out. Here is a picture of my boy.


----------

